# JFL if you aren't raw garlic clove maxxing



## aleksandr (Dec 11, 2020)

Eating a clove of raw garlic every day is like using minodixil

I hopped on fin recently, no sides for about 2 months. Then i started minoxidil on top of it, and sides instantly. couldn't sleep and felt like I was always hyped up / like under my eyes was swollen and weird so I quit


Still on fin, no sides


BUT i did some research and eating a raw garlic clove is similar to minixodil, look it up

EDIT: Actually brb I will find and post some studies since I am OP

EDIT 2:





Garlic for hair loss ?


I've been reading about more traditional and natural Hair loss treatments. I don't know if anyone has heard of using crushed garlic topically? a guy on a different forum says he heard about a few people who got results from it so he tried it himself for about 6 months (just once a week for 15...



www.hairlosstalk.com





"My good friends grandpa is 90+ years old with a full head of hair. He looks like something out of an italian mob movie. Anyway he's eats a clove of garlic everyday of his life and always has since he was young. He associates having a full thick head of hair at his age to eating garlic everyday. He also attributes be in such good health to it as well. Every other person in the family has no hair so it make me wonder why this guy is still a norwood 0.... :shakehead:"

"Actually he is like 90 something... and always has a different girlfriend. I think he still bangs... or atleast finger bangs them"


EDIT 3:
Garlic opens the potassium channels. It is EXACTLY the same principle of action as Minoxidil and even significantly better.:

*Additionally, alliin demonstrated potent inhibition of vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF)-induced angiogenesis in the CAM model: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16351512/

Garlic inhibits DHT (bald wearers have significantly increased DHT levels in the scalp due to the high histamine levels): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27191676*





Enzyme Inhibitory Activity of Certain Vegetables Indigenous in Iran as Potential Antiandrogens


ABSTRACT: Androgenetic alopecia is the chief type of scalp hair loss regardless of gender, causing anxiety, depression, arterial stiffness, and cardiovascular disease. The areal parts of Olea europaea (OE) and Trigonella foenum-graecum (TF), as well as the bulbs of Allium sativum (AS) are vastly...




jfbt.srbiau.ac.ir





Garlic inhibits P. acnes (increased levels were observed in subjects with Androgenetic Alopecia):








(PDF) Development and evaluation of anti-acne gel containing garlic (Allium sativum) against Propionibacterium acnes


PDF | Objective: The aim of this study is to develop and evaluate the gel of garlic juice as anti-acne to facilitate the topical usage.Methods: The... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net





Garlic works against Malassezia (as well as ketoconazole!). Bald people have significantly increased Malassezia fungi!: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16690223/

Garlic acts as a potassium channel opener (same principle of action as Minoxidil!) And promotes blood circulation and muscle relaxation: http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0102-695X2012000500017








Minoxidil-induced hair growth is mediated by adenosine in cultured dermal papilla cells: possible involvement of sulfonylurea receptor 2B as a target of minoxidil - PubMed


The mechanism by which minoxidil, an adenosine-triphosphate-sensitive potassium channel opener, induces hypertrichosis remains to be elucidated. Minoxidil has been reported to stimulate the production of vascular endothelial growth factor, a possible promoter of hair growth, in cultured dermal...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Garlic contains two prostaglandins: A2 and F1a (prostaglandins, except D2, promote hair growth!):








[PDF] Bioassay for prostaglandin-like activity of garlic extract using isolated rat fundus strip and rat colon preparation. | Semantic Scholar


Garlic extract produced the effects on the isolated tissue similar to those of PGE, and the use of this response as a bioassay for prostaglandin is discussed. Hypotensive effect of garlic extract involving releasing of various prostaglandins is well documented. To further evaluate the...




pdfs.semanticscholar.org





Garlic inhibits mast cells and prostaglandin D2 (bald people have significantly increased mast cells and PGD2 in the scalp!):








Anti-allergic effects of aged garlic extract - PubMed


To examine the effect of Aged Garlic Extract (AGE) on the function of mast cells and activated T lymphocytes, we adopted the in vitro histamine release system, the in vivo IgE mediated skin reaction system and the in vivo late phase reaction system. Consequently, at 1.25, 2.5, and 5.0% (v/v)...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Garlic has an anti-fibrotic effect by inhibiting TGF-beta (bald people have increased TGF-beta and 4x more collagen in the bald areas!):








Garlic extract attenuating rat liver fibrosis by inhibiting TGF-β1


We previously demonstrated the efficacy of garlic extract (GE) in the prevention of rat liver fibrosis by inhibiting tissue transglutaminase (tTG) act…




www.sciencedirect.com






TLDR; if you want to hairmaxx and finger bang in your 90s maxx, hop on the raw garlic cloves.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 11, 2020)

legit, i ran out of garlic tho


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 11, 2020)

Garlic Sv the most toxic shit on earth


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 11, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> BUT i did some research and eating a raw garlic clove is similar to fin, look it up


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 11, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> View attachment 864608
> 
> View attachment 864609


typo, i meant minoxidil. look at the studies i posted


----------



## Matheus (Dec 11, 2020)

Big if true tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 11, 2020)

Astronomical IQ OP, thank you for this


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Dec 11, 2020)

I would rather eat a whole negro than a clove of garlic


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Dec 11, 2020)

I used to eat raw garlic, just like that. Smash it up a bit and then chew it in my mouth. Later tried adding a bit of honey. Been doing that for a few months, till I got tired of it and lost the motivation.
I never got used to its taste, but after taste is sort of nice. The garlic juice has this sweetness to it, I guess? Also very sticky.
Biggest problem, is that it didn't make me feel well and made me burpy? I always feel the garlic in my stomach, otherwise I never "feel" food in my stomach, like burping and such. I eat and I forget, but if I eat onion/garlic - problems arise.


----------



## gymislife (Dec 11, 2020)

Legit, chad eats garlic like m&ms


----------



## Deleted member 11221 (Dec 11, 2020)

i eat garlic crust pizza, does dat count???


----------



## anti caking agents (Dec 11, 2020)

Ancient Greeks used to feed their Olympic athletes garlic. How to combat body and breathe odor from daily garlic consuption however?


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 11, 2020)

Copesville said:


> i eat garlic crust pizza, does dat count???


no cooking the garlic destroys the properties that helps hair 

must be raw, ideally chewed before swallowing


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 11, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> Ancient Greeks used to feed their Olympic athletes garlic. How to combat body and breathe odor from daily garlic consuption however?


I've been on a few dates this week, no one mentioned it. I mentioned it at the first date like an hour in, and she said she couldn't smell anything

Just brush your teeth before you go out and maybe use a tongue scraper / chew some gum. I've seen people recommend chewing on herb leaves too, like mint or something similar.


EDIT: Also i haven't noticed any body odour changes from this


----------



## ProAcktiv (Dec 11, 2020)

update if you actually get results OP


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Dec 11, 2020)

rew gerlic pill is spreading @Tony 💯


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 11, 2020)

just have naturally bad breath and body odor theory


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 11, 2020)

Garlic kills test


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 11, 2020)

Your theory could be legit, but everything has pros and cons. It’s not proven that this works just like Minoxidil and a sample size of one person is way too small to get reliable conclusions. But you know what is proven: you will have bad breath and gut problems. As of now the risks are higher than the benefits. However, keep us updated.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Dec 11, 2020)

last year i had a massive craving for garlic and ate 3-4 cloves every day, but after about a year the craving went away, possibly because i satisfied some obscure micronutrient urge. i'm getting back on it now but it's hard to eat it every day without that primal urge.


----------



## TITUS (Dec 11, 2020)

Garlic is a miracle food and i put it pretty much in all my cooks if i can get away with it.
I'll put it in my list of hairloss COPES and try to eat it with my carrots.
Btw, for those who get stomach problems with garlic, if you take the core or stem or whatever it is, supposedly, it wont give you stomach problems.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 11, 2020)

eww tho


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Dec 11, 2020)

16tyo said:


> eww tho


This.


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 11, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> just have naturally bad breath and body odor theory


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 11, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Garlic kills test


i've been waking up with erections that wont go away for 2 hours


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 11, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Your theory could be legit, but everything has pros and cons. It’s not proven that this works just like Minoxidil and a sample size of one person is way too small to get reliable conclusions. But you know what is proven: you will have bad breath and gut problems. As of now the risks are higher than the benefits. However, keep us updated.


why will you have gut problems? people have garlic because it promotes gut health


----------



## Iplaysoccer (Dec 11, 2020)

Gift of the gods


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 11, 2020)

Also I've noticed when I eat a garlic clove, it makes me super sleepy. Best to garlic clove maxx at night


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Dec 11, 2020)

Its fucking burns


----------



## Greecgawd (Dec 11, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> why will you have gut problems? people have garlic because it promotes gut health


Well a lot of people actually experience it. Idk man, who gives a flyin fuk. It’s not like garlic is going to boost someone even 0.1 psl. Bonesmash instead bruhhhh


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 11, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Garlic kills test


doesn't garlic raise test? im like 99% sure i have read exactly the opposite of what you said


----------



## xefo (Dec 11, 2020)

fuk should I garlicmax during puberty?


----------



## Bert7 (Dec 11, 2020)

I've been using raw garlic to ward off sickness successfully for 4 years. I've never taken it every day though.


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 12, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Well a lot of people actually experience it. Idk man, who gives a flyin fuk. It’s not like garlic is going to boost someone even 0.1 psl. Bonesmash instead bruhhhh


if it keeps your hair it'll stop you from descending a lot


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 12, 2020)

Maybe combine garlic with onion aswell as good sourdough bread, maybe Kefir (and Sauerkraut if you want), raw carrots, Niacin and a shampoo with the following ingredients:
-salicylic acid
- zinc pyrithione
-piroctone olamine

and maybe nizoral aswell
This might be a somewhat strong therapy to change microbiome (aswell as malassezia and other bacterias on scalp) which you can buy easily.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 12, 2020)

lmao @ this thread and nutrition science.


----------



## gymislife (Dec 12, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> Eating a clove of raw garlic every day is like using minodixil
> 
> I hopped on fin recently, no sides for about 2 months. Then i started minoxidil on top of it, and sides instantly. couldn't sleep and felt like I was always hyped up / like under my eyes was swollen and weird so I quit
> 
> ...


Just ate a whole bulb of garlic along with my meal, my stomach feels a bit weird now


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 12, 2020)

gymislife said:


> Just ate a whole bulb of garlic along with my meal, my stomach feels a bit weird now


just 1 clove brah


----------



## gymislife (Dec 12, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> just 1 clove brah


JFL 1 clove is too little, i've been eating 3-4 cloves almost everyday since I was a baby


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 14, 2020)

I've continued doing this for about 2 weeks now. It's so much better to have at night, completely knocks me out into a coma. Caffeine makes me hyper alert more than usual too, so easy to "switch back on" for work. The blood flow to my scalp is insane compared to usual.


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 15, 2020)

JFL if u not doing this.


GARLIC KINGZ


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 15, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> why will you have gut problems? people have garlic because it promotes gut health


sure but it might be hard to digest for some


----------



## Autismmaxxed (Dec 15, 2020)

I think garlic makes food digest easier, lifefuel for indigestioncels


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 15, 2020)

interesting....


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 15, 2020)

been doing this for ages when should my hair stop falling out


----------



## Carolus (Dec 15, 2020)

All of you saying you're eating garlic bulbs every day, how do you prepare the garlic? There's no way you're biting in to and sucking down an entire raw garlic bulb. I've eaten it raw, chewing it 3 pieces at a time, it opens up and sets fire on your nerves which feels like something you've never felt before. Try it and you will understand


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 15, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> View attachment 864608
> 
> View attachment 864609


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 15, 2020)

I’m pretty sure garlic is bad for you but wtv need to do my own research


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 15, 2020)

Carolus said:


> All of you saying you're eating garlic bulbs every day, how do you prepare the garlic? There's no way you're biting in to and sucking down an entire raw garlic bulb. I've eaten it raw, chewing it 3 pieces at a time, it opens up and sets fire on your nerves which feels like something you've never felt before. Try it and you will understand


I think it's only one guy. One clove is all u need, powerful stuff.


----------



## vLotus (Dec 16, 2020)

Do you have a consuming method. Do you chew it then swallow. I think I would prefer to cut it into small pieces and down it with a glass of water to prevent garlic breath or what not.


----------



## Autismmaxxed (Dec 16, 2020)

Ate two cloves of garlic today for garlicmaxx feeling high t


----------



## vLotus (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey op I shared this with a fellow friend and he responded with this

We don't even fully understand minoxidil's mechanism of action yet. We have a few competing theories, but not enough evidence to reach any real conclusions. You can't claim garlic follows the same mechanism when we don't even know what the mechanism is. Not to mention the fact that there hasn't been a single clinical study on garlic for hair loss, and I'd bet a pinky finger there never will be. **Edit:** Very dumb mistake where I typed "minoxidil" where I meant to say "garlic." This post obviously isn't worth proofreading a reply.

Any response to that?


----------



## eyebagcel (Dec 16, 2020)

maybe cuz of sulfur. get on msm


----------



## vLotus (Dec 16, 2020)

Another one 

"Dude, the garlic theory is not somthing new, it’s been well known for 15 years plus, I don’t know how old are you but, people have legitimately tried EVERYTHING for hair loss. Believe me if I could apply garlic on my head or ashwagandha cured my hair loss, I’d drop finasteride and minoxidil in a minute. It has nothing to do with closed mindedness, it’s to do that it’s clear as day that garlic does not work even 1/20th as well as minoxidil. Topical garlic has been around for decades as and millions of different people eat garlic for its other REAL benefits, yet not one is getting the effects anywhere near topical or oral minoxidil. Why has nobody every posted with pictures any results with topical peppermint oil on this subreddit..... isn’t it equivalent to 3% minoxidil.... OF COURSE ITS NOT."


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 16, 2020)

Op go browse some anti hairloss forum and you will see how desperate males are to keep their hair. Some users there even lower their T to keep their hair. They use the same drugs as transgenders who go from mtf and have to take anti gyno medicine to stop them for getting breast. People there even drink minoxidil with alot of side effects.
If there is truly a good solution as a supplement or food against hairlos those people would have tried it and it would became mainstream. If that isnt the case, like the garlic trick than it wont work (that well). If you got some kind of vitamine or mineral deficiency then certain food can have tremendous results.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 16, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> he blood flow to my scalp is insane compared to usual.


And ... how do you know?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 16, 2020)

best bet against hairloss is living in a toxin free environment consuming ample amounts of high quality animal products, see my diet thread for more on this.


----------



## TheAnomaly (Dec 16, 2020)

I've sat next to old Korean men on the bus who garlicmax.


----------



## vLotus (Dec 16, 2020)

Also some guy has suggested a remedy for your sides

"That’s good, from anecdotal as long the breath is ok go for it I guess. Just some info to help but, I actually suffered similar sides besides the swollen eyes when I first jumped on minox. My suggestion and what I did was the following 1. Use once a day and start of at a extremely small dosage, I am talking 0.25-0.5 ml a day, that in of itself will still be better then garlic and very unlikely to give you sides due to only having applied 12.5-25 mg of minox on your head 2. Mix with retin a and apply retin a on your hairline to increase sulfotransferase, which actually makes you a better responder and allows you to use less of a drug burden aka minoxidil. Meaning less going systemic 3. Microneedling every week and do mirconeedling at 1.5 mm, along with increasing growth factors on the scalp, it also increases sulfotransferase, again making you a stronger responder to minoxidil. Also allows you to use less of the drug but, still get results, and have a lower chance of minoxidil going systemic. Slowly I built up to 1.5 ml at night and have had not problem with eye bags, collagen,fatigue, or restlessness You can still continue with garlic, it’s harmless and has benefits not including hair. Just the breath may be a problem"

Anyways in conclusion to this post garlicmaxx is cope


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 16, 2020)

TheAnomaly said:


> I've sat next to old Korean men on the bus who garlicmax.


bald? i think not. koreans are known as true looksmaxxers


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 16, 2020)

vLotus said:


> Hey op I shared this with a fellow friend and he responded with this
> 
> We don't even fully understand minoxidil's mechanism of action yet. We have a few competing theories, but not enough evidence to reach any real conclusions. You can't claim garlic follows the same mechanism when we don't even know what the mechanism is. Not to mention the fact that there hasn't been a single clinical study on garlic for hair loss, and I'd bet a pinky finger there never will be. **Edit:** Very dumb mistake where I typed "minoxidil" where I meant to say "garlic." This post obviously isn't worth proofreading a reply.
> 
> Any response to that?


the idea is that we don't FULLY understand minoxidils mechanism

my response is that we understand that it works via opening potassium channels, same as some other stuff that is used for hairloss / regrowth.

raw garlic opens potassium channels too.


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 16, 2020)

Carolus said:


> All of you saying you're eating garlic bulbs every day, how do you prepare the garlic? There's no way you're biting in to and sucking down an entire raw garlic bulb. I've eaten it raw, chewing it 3 pieces at a time, it opens up and sets fire on your nerves which feels like something you've never felt before. Try it and you will understand


I peel one clove with my fingernails, then just chew that fucker. Its not a pleasant experience but the burning on my tongue only lasts for a few seconds. Just do it IMO - youll get used to it


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 16, 2020)

vLotus said:


> Another one
> 
> "Dude, the garlic theory is not somthing new, it’s been well known for 15 years plus, I don’t know how old are you but, people have legitimately tried EVERYTHING for hair loss. Believe me if I could apply garlic on my head or ashwagandha cured my hair loss, I’d drop finasteride and minoxidil in a minute. It has nothing to do with closed mindedness, it’s to do that it’s clear as day that garlic does not work even 1/20th as well as minoxidil. Topical garlic has been around for decades as and millions of different people eat garlic for its other REAL benefits, yet not one is getting the effects anywhere near topical or oral minoxidil. Why has nobody every posted with pictures any results with topical peppermint oil on this subreddit..... isn’t it equivalent to 3% minoxidil.... OF COURSE ITS NOT."


In response to this 

Yeah - but have people tried things in combination?

The idea is to create an environment where hair grows faster than it falls out.
The "big 3" targets this:
1. dht inhibition to stop balding (i.e. fin)
2. stimulate regrowth (i.e. minoxidil)
3. anti inflammatory and anti dht topical (i.e. nizoral)

So i'm not saying don't do anything for 1. (i'm on fin)
Raw garlic would be a 'natural' alternative for 2:
I couldn't use minoxidil, i couldn't sleep using it at night. Raw garlic has a similar profile of benefits (opens potassium channels). I'm also using peppermint oil and derma needling to stimulate growth.


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 16, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> And ... how do you know?


I can feel it. Go do a handstand against a wall for 20 seconds and tell me you can't feel more flow flow in your scalp


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 16, 2020)

vLotus said:


> Also some guy has suggested a remedy for your sides
> 
> "That’s good, from anecdotal as long the breath is ok go for it I guess. Just some info to help but, I actually suffered similar sides besides the swollen eyes when I first jumped on minox. My suggestion and what I did was the following 1. Use once a day and start of at a extremely small dosage, I am talking 0.25-0.5 ml a day, that in of itself will still be better then garlic and very unlikely to give you sides due to only having applied 12.5-25 mg of minox on your head 2. Mix with retin a and apply retin a on your hairline to increase sulfotransferase, which actually makes you a better responder and allows you to use less of a drug burden aka minoxidil. Meaning less going systemic 3. Microneedling every week and do mirconeedling at 1.5 mm, along with increasing growth factors on the scalp, it also increases sulfotransferase, again making you a stronger responder to minoxidil. Also allows you to use less of the drug but, still get results, and have a lower chance of minoxidil going systemic. Slowly I built up to 1.5 ml at night and have had not problem with eye bags, collagen,fatigue, or restlessness You can still continue with garlic, it’s harmless and has benefits not including hair. Just the breath may be a problem"
> 
> Anyways in conclusion to this post garlicmaxx is cope


Interesting, thanks for sharing. 

I think that conclusion is too quick to draw though, i will continue with raw garlic for 3 months (minimum for any hair related experiment) and report back. If it doesn't work i'll try this lower dose minox idea.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 16, 2020)

Bro last time I ate a clove of garlic I smelled real bad for like a week straight


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 16, 2020)

Will be eating 2 cloves a day for 2 weeks since I'm at home next 2 weeks. 

Maybe will hop on minox aswell for eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 16, 2020)

IWantToMax said:


> Will be eating 2 cloves a day for 2 weeks since I'm at home next 2 weeks.
> 
> Maybe will hop on minox aswell for eyebrows


Won't you smell?


----------



## TheAnomaly (Dec 16, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> bald? i think not. koreans are known as true looksmaxxers


maybe not bald. but stinky as Hell.


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 17, 2020)

bertcel said:


> Won't you smell?


I'm at home who cares


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 17, 2020)

TheAnomaly said:


> maybe not bald. but stinky as Hell.


Women cant smell you on tinder photos, just ascend bruh


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 17, 2020)

bertcel said:


> Bro last time I ate a clove of garlic I smelled real bad for like a week straight


Doesn't happen to me, weird


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 17, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> Doesn't happen to me, weird


Fuck it, I'm gonna try it I need to hairmax anyway. One clove probably isn't enough to make me a smelly fucker.


----------



## Reoa (Dec 17, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> Doesn't happen to me, weird


because you already smell shit so you wont be able do differentiate your garlic smell vs your non garlic smell


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 17, 2020)

Reoa said:


> because you already smell shit so you wont be able do differentiate your garlic smell vs your non garlic smell


Garlic smells nothing like body odor. Stop this cope right now. You're just not wanting to face 5 seconds of burning in your mouth a day for a lifetime of being a Chad slayer. Get a grip


----------



## Reoa (Dec 17, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> Garlic smells nothing like body odor. Stop this cope right now. You're just not wanting to face 5 seconds of burning in your mouth a day for a lifetime of being a Chad slayer. Get a grip


Cope i am a chad slayer


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 17, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> Garlic smells nothing like body odor. Stop this cope right now. You're just not wanting to face 5 seconds of burning in your mouth a day for a lifetime of being a Chad slayer. Get a grip


Do you skin the garlic before eating it or do you mean you need to consume it completely raw?


----------



## gymislife (Dec 17, 2020)

*In addition to OP's post:

Why garlic is good for acne*

Garlic has been used medicinally for centuries. A few research studies have shown that garlic can be useful for some medical conditions.

Garlic has antibacterialTrusted Source, antifungal, antiviral, and antiseptic properties from allicin. Allicin helps to kill the bacteria causing acne. It also helps to reduce swelling and inflammation, and improve blood circulation. These beneficial effects allow the skin to receive more nutrients. Garlic also has thiosulfinates, which can act as an antimicrobial. Many believe that with regular use, it clears the skin.

Garlic also contains other vitamins and minerals that are believed to combat acne, like vitamin C, vitamin B-6, selenium, copper, and zinc (used to control oily substances). Garlic has also been shownTrusted Source to have potential effects on several medical conditions like cancer, psoriasis, and wound healing. Some studies have shown that garlic has anti-inflammatory properties. These properties are believed to help reduce the inflammation of acne.


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 17, 2020)

bertcel said:


> Do you skin the garlic before eating it or do you mean you need to consume it completely raw?


Yeah I peel it lol, you wouldnt eat the papery stuff


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 17, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> Yeah I peel it lol, you wouldnt eat the papery stuff


Btw you should consider honeymaxxing aswell since you are garlicmaxxing for hair. Warm tea with honey in it is not only delicious but also contains vitamin C which is awesome for hair quality. Honey is also rich in antioxidant properties, which enables it to reduce hair breakage.

Also never rub with a towel when drying your hair after a shower. I noticed I used to do this up until just last week and ever since idk if it is placebo but I'm noticing my hair being slightly thicker and overall better quality / easier to style. 

Just my thought tbh, if you're gonna do the whole hairmaxxing this with natural remedies like garlic you should consider adding other natural supplements aswell because why not if it can benefit your hairmaxxing.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Dec 17, 2020)

So it already came to this.
I am brought to my knees.
I fully embrace and accept enemy the garlic which i swore to never eat

Guess they were right. Never say never

It's time to garlicmaxx now


----------



## 98Zdeed98 (Dec 17, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> Eating a clove of raw garlic every day is like using minodixil
> 
> I hopped on fin recently, no sides for about 2 months. Then i started minoxidil on top of it, and sides instantly. couldn't sleep and felt like I was always hyped up / like under my eyes was swollen and weird so I quit
> 
> ...



nice thread, but why not just take garlic extract? also opening potassium channels is very legit for hair.

tgf is a potent stimulator of collagen released by fibroblasts, i think this is partly what might makes minoxidil have side effects that effect skin quality. that rat study shows that garlic inhibits tgf, much like minoxidil. This very good for hair but idk how it effects the skin.

What we need to do is explore the biochemical pathways between hair and skin. That way we can develop a solid looksmaxing routine rather than taking supplements each day hopping they work, or ending up with unwanted side effect by maxxing out one physical trait for another.


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 17, 2020)

PikachuCandy said:


> So it already came to this.
> I am brought to my knees.
> I fully embrace and accept enemy the garlic which i swore to never eat
> 
> ...


Raw garlic gods favor the poets


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 17, 2020)

98Zdeed98 said:


> nice thread, but why not just take garlic extract? also opening potassium channels is very legit for hair.
> 
> tgf is a potent stimulator of collagen released by fibroblasts, i think this is partly what might makes minoxidil have side effects that effect skin quality. that rat study shows that garlic inhibits tgf, much like minoxidil. This very good for hair but idk how it effects the skin.
> 
> What we need to do is explore the biochemical pathways between hair and skin. That way we can develop a solid looksmaxing routine rather than taking supplements each day hopping they work, or ending up with unwanted side effect by maxxing out one physical trait for another.


Theres beneficial things to the raw garlic like enzymes etc but tbh I havent looked into it that thoroughly, might be worth trying for guys who smell heaps from it.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 12, 2021)

Deleted member 10536 said:


> I used to eat raw garlic, just like that. Smash it up a bit and then chew it in my mouth. Later tried adding a bit of honey. Been doing that for a few months, till I got tired of it and lost the motivation.
> I never got used to its taste, but after taste is sort of nice. The garlic juice has this sweetness to it, I guess? Also very sticky.
> Biggest problem, is that it didn't make me feel well and made me burpy? I always feel the garlic in my stomach, otherwise I never "feel" food in my stomach, like burping and such. I eat and I forget, but if I eat onion/garlic - problems arise.


yeah I love garlic but had to stop eating it coz it fucked my digestion


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 12, 2021)

aleksandr said:


> Eating a clove of raw garlic every day is like using minodixil
> 
> I hopped on fin recently, no sides for about 2 months. Then i started minoxidil on top of it, and sides instantly. couldn't sleep and felt like I was always hyped up / like under my eyes was swollen and weird so I quit
> 
> ...


Any other food then garlic?


----------



## Constantin Denis (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Idontknowlol (Aug 12, 2021)

Daily 

raw garlic
Raw onion
Raw honey
Pomegranate juice
Kiwi
Apple cider vinegar with mother

And you'll live up to 100


----------



## aleksandr (Oct 26, 2021)

update: i couldn't stand the taste of garlic anymore. Fin + a shampoo with caffeine most nights + nizoral once or twice a week


----------



## Deleted member 13847 (Oct 26, 2021)

aleksandr said:


> update: i couldn't stand the taste of garlic anymore. Fin + a shampoo with caffeine most nights + nizoral once or twice a week


I genuinely cant believe you thought any of the stuff you claimed in this thread would be helpful at all or would looksmax anyone

You legitimately started by posting some of the worst anecdotal evidence possible as your first proof of this working, like as if this grandpa didnt start balding because of genes like come on man
And then you start posting """evidence""" of it working like minoxidil when even the working mechanism of minoxidil isnt entirely understood.

And now just looking at the protocol your using now just fucking lol, the only thing that will be carrying that entire protocol is fin, the caffeine will do close to nothing and the nizoral wont do much unless you have genuine scalp inflammation.

Its genuinely disgraceful you can post this stuff on the looksmaxxing section and encourage people that theyll do anything with their hair eating a glove of garlic like jfl

Please fucking kill yourself


----------



## aleksandr (Oct 27, 2021)

Con said:


> I genuinely cant believe you thought any of the stuff you claimed in this thread would be helpful at all or would looksmax anyone
> 
> You legitimately started by posting some of the worst anecdotal evidence possible as your first proof of this working, like as if this grandpa didnt start balding because of genes like come on man
> And then you start posting """evidence""" of it working like minoxidil when even the working mechanism of minoxidil isnt entirely understood.
> ...


eat a shit .


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 29, 2022)

anyone tried this?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 29, 2022)

Con said:


> nizoral wont do much unless you have genuine scalp inflammation.


everyone who is balding has scalp inflammation


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 29, 2022)

GARLIC is Finasteride, Minoxidil, Diclofenac, Ket and Cetirizine IN ONE!


GARLIC is Finasteride, Minoxidil, Diclofenac, Ket, Latisse & Cetirizine IN ONE! Garlic inhibits DHT (bald people have significantly increased DHT levels in the scalp due to high histamine levels): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27191676 http://jfbt.srbiau.ac.ir/article_11260.html...



www.hairlosstalk.com





similar thread on hairlosstalk

not taking orally, topically tho. some users had results


----------

